

A Framework for Implementing and Formally Verifying Distributed Systems [pdf] - gkuan
http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~mernst/pubs/verify-distsystem-pldi2015.pdf

======
dwenzek
A very interesting paper and approach (but a bit hard to read at the pace of
HN in order to post a timely comment :-).

I like the idea to focus first on the ideal case with no node failure nor
network glitch, and to use then system transformers to introduce, in a
formally verified way, both the mechanisms and the failures to cope with.

I have now to find time to give it a try !

By the way, a bit of DuckDuckGo gives:

\- [http://verdi.uwplse.org/](http://verdi.uwplse.org/)

\- [https://github.com/uwplse/verdi/](https://github.com/uwplse/verdi/)

